# New info Asthma-Related Irritable Bowel



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: Medscape http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2001/...829epid002.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hmmmm, very interesting Eric! Seems that if steriods offered a "protective effect" then it would seem that this IBS would be immune system related....perhaps even autoimmune related?? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's more that asthmatics on oral steroids don't develop IBS at the same rate.Since one of the proposed triggers is damage to the Enteric Nervous System from the immune response to a GI infection it could be that dampening the immune response keeps it from responding as fully to the GI infection and the reduced level of inflamation may mean that there is less damage to the nerves.Inflamation is a double edged sword. It kills the bad guy, but often damages the body at the same time. Part of what can make you feel sick when you are sick is the "friendly fire" that you will have whenever the Immune system goes to war.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

